# New Mono wrap



## sfn01 (Aug 8, 2009)

This is a new mono wrap I've been working on. It's Metallic Blue and Neon Green wrapped in 20 lb. mono. This is hard to get to show up well in pictures, so I've tried taking pics in different light and backgrounds...


----------



## sfn01 (Aug 8, 2009)

More Pics


----------



## sfn01 (Aug 8, 2009)

Maybe the pics will work this time


----------



## saltrod (Oct 10, 2008)

*new wrap*

That looks great. What type of wrap is that. Very interested in trying it out. Where can I get some?


----------



## Cheese Daddy (Feb 10, 2011)

Nice!


----------



## CaptDocHoliday (Feb 3, 2011)

Awesome!


----------



## Cheky (Oct 5, 2009)

Looks nice...I was thinking of trying some 20lb...glad to see it worked well


----------



## sfn01 (Aug 8, 2009)

I use whatever mono size looks the best. I keep 8,12, 15, 20, and 30 on the bench and usually try wrapping with each to see which gives me the effect that i want. THen i take it off and add some Rod Finish Epoxy and finish it.


----------



## oldguy (Jul 8, 2009)

Do you cover the mono with some tpe of shrahk wrap? Also great halo tiger


----------



## sfn01 (Aug 8, 2009)

oldguy said:


> Do you cover the mono with some tpe of shrahk wrap? Also great halo tiger


No sir....the foundation for the mono wrap is like a Tiger...but with both colors being visible though. After wrapping...burnish to your heart's content!

Then, like i previously posted...I wrap it the opposite way with mono, trying different size mono until i see what i like. The effect isn't like a traditional tiger...you can see it instantly...i like the instant gratification.

Then, I unwrap it...then put a thin coat of flex coat on the foundation, and while it is still wet, I immediately wrap the mono back on. This will squeeze out most of the flex coat but will leave enough to lock the mono in place without compromising the prism effect the mono gives. Then i just lightly clean it with a rag with a little denatured alcohol and let it dry.


----------



## Doc Labanowski (Jan 9, 2006)

Sometimes the larger mono has more movement and more abstract designs.


----------



## sfn01 (Aug 8, 2009)

You are right, Doc! It is amazing how must a small change in mono diameter can make a huge affect on the pattern. Sometimes the smaller looks better too, though. It depends on the size of foundation thread and burnishing as well. I also think it makes a difference based on the diameter of the blank.


----------



## xxxxxQTRODS (Nov 17, 2009)

looks reel good


----------



## sfn01 (Aug 8, 2009)

*Few more pics*

Few more...


----------



## ellisredfish (Jul 5, 2005)

Thanks for posting how you did that wrap. It is quite impressive.


----------



## FTAC03 (Sep 12, 2007)

I don't understad whats underneath the mono? Sorry for the dumb question.


----------



## CJDuncan (Oct 4, 2010)

FTAC03 said:


> I don't understad whats underneath the mono? Sorry for the dumb question.


Underneath the mono is thread like you would use for a tiger wrap, but instead of the top layer of thread with a sacrificial thread, he used mono to create the tiger pattern.


----------



## d4rdbuilder (Jan 19, 2007)

Came out great! Really like the colors...


----------



## cva34 (Dec 22, 2008)

*MonoWrap*

I really like it.Great job.My only concern would it hold up in sun.Will it turn cloudy,milky,yellow, like so much mono does.I think your on to something!..cva34


----------

